# Houston Area long yardage ranges?



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm in The Woodlands area ... anyone know of 60 yard range within an hour? Need to sight in a CBE Engage Hybrid - which of course has to be calibrated at 30 and 60 to fit the right ruler.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Buffalo Archery*



Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I'm in The Woodlands area ... anyone know of 60 yard range within an hour? Need to sight in a CBE Engage Hybrid - which of course has to be calibrated at 30 and 60 to fit the right ruler.


This is what you seek http://www.buffalofield.org/


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

There's a free public range just north of IAH, good to 70 yards I think. Just down the street from Carter's Counrtry.


----------



## Isabella Andrew (Sep 9, 2020)

I wish I know of any around the area you mentioned but unfortunately I donâ€™t. Good luck with your search.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

i ended up buying several targets and simply finding a field, starting close and moving back using a rangefinder. set the targets so that a stray arrow will hopefully hit one of the adjacent targets. I normally shoot at 45 to 50 yards max. I'll start at 30 yards and move back in five yard increments, using the same range finder I hunt with. :texasflag


----------

